# Problem, pistons won't compress on calipers.



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

2001 Volkswagen Golf GLS 2.0
I was trying to change brakes today, and the pistons on the calipers didn't want to compress. I broke my piston compressor tool just trying really hard. Was I doing something wrong? Even tried hitting with a hammer, nothing happened... Could barely put the old brakes on, just because the calipers didn't fit over the new ones.
Please help.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Problem, pistons won't compress on calipers. (EuroTrashin)*

Front and rear calipers need different tools to retract the caliper pistons.
The front use the regular tool to simply press them in.
The rear need a tool that rotates, and compresses at the same time.
If you force the rears to compress without retating the pistons, you will break the self-adjusting function, and that requires replacement of the damaged caliper. No rebuild parts available for the rear calipers other than seals.
Get the tool kit for retracting the rear pistons from Harbor Freight on sale $20. Or go to a auto parts store that has a tool loan program.


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet, thanks. That makes sense now, lol. Weird cuz I did a brake change on my Jetta a few weeks ago, and I didn't have to do that. But thanks again.


----------

